# Want to restore these wheel bolts



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Im looking to clean up some wheel bolts I have. They are BFI gold RM bolts. Most if not all of them have rusted. I plan on painting them black. How do I go about doing so? Do i need to strip them, sandblast them, or anything like that? 
Also can anyone suggest a brand of paint that will work well with this project.
here are some photos of BFI's awesome bolts
















what they should look like and what they end up looking like. SMH @ $1.30 a bolt!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone with any suggestions?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

lookin for the info!


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

Full strength phosphoric acid should effectively remove the rust. You can buy it from most hardware stores or auto body supply shops, usually as 'naval jelly'. Since the bolts are small, you should be able to fully submerge them in the acid. BE VERY, VERY CAREFUL!!! Use proper skin and eye protection. Let them soak for a while in the acid, remove and let dry. Then use a wire brush to remove any scale that forms. Once the rust is gone, I would use a gloss or semi-gloss spray enamel like rustoleum. Insert the bolts in a piece of cardboard so only the heads are exposed, spray them with a thin coat and let dry, repeat if necessary. Once completely dry, put them in a 350 degree oven for 15 minutes to further harden the finish. This leaves a shiny, hard finish that will stand up to being wrenched on. If anything happens to the finish, it is very easy/cheap to fix!
A few things to note:
Don't apply the paint too thick! If you do, you may have a hard time getting a wrench or socket on the bolt.
Let the paint dry completely before putting it in the oven, usually 24 hours. 
Be sure the bolts are clean and free of acid before painting. This will cause problems with paint adhesion if you don't.
Other than that, good luck!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

SAATR thank you very very much for the detailed reply. very much apprecaited


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

Any time







.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone else with a nickles worth the free advice?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyoneeeee


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

wow i was thinking about ordering bolts from BFI, guess not anymore, how long were they one the car? and who makes that other bolt int eh last picture you were comparing it to?
you could take the bolts to a bench wire wheel the get alot of the hard rust off, if you dont want to do the acid method.


----------



## Atlanta_MK3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Take them to a plater local to you.
You could have them dipped in costic soda then polished and re plated for around 60-80.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

thats actually not a bad idea...and the price dosen't seem too steep either. good looks!


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

before i go and pay to have it done, any more at home suggestions?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone with any more suggestions


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

before I go as extreme as acid i dumped them all in a bucket and poured a 2 liter bottle of coke on that. theres enough coke to ruin the lining your stomach so i hope it will take off the rust on these bad boys


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

and how did the coke work for you?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (jesserobertbaker)*

well theve been soaking for about 22 hours now..im not sure when I should take them out and clean them


----------

